# Should I pull the trigger or wait?



## OntarioFlurries (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I discovered this great site while researching new snowblowers. My current snow blower is on it's last legs (20+ year old, 27", 8HP Canadiana by Noma -(manufactured by Murray - at the time))

I have been looking around, weighing the pros and cons of multiple brands but I keep coming back to Ariens....mainly due to the cast iron gear case and heavier, all metal construction.

Where I live (outside of Brockville) a typical clean up involves depths on average of 16"+.....usually deeper, thanks to the way the winds tend to blow everything around. My driveway is about a 2 cars wide and I could park probably 8 cars in it. I also have a walkway that goes from the driveway, around to the back of the house....plus the front walkway.

Based on reviews, I was leaning towards an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. Which here in Canada is approximately $1700 before tax. That said, a local dealer is looking to clear floor space and has an Ariens Deluxe 28 for $1180 before tax. That price is what he claims is "at cost". 

My question is, should I just wait and get a SHO model or Deluxe 30? or should I get the Deluxe 28? My only hesitation is based on the number of reviews that say the Deluxe 28 is a good machine, well built....but the engine is under powered for the size of the machine, tends to run "rough" and does bog down.

I don't mind the higher price of the SHO, because I am looking at this as a long term investment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll wait for the SHO, or see if another dealer has a leftover SHO. 
Like you said it is a long term investment and you have to be happy with it (you don't want the blower to be "underpowered" when you need it the most). JMMHO


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The engine in the Deluxe 30 is essentially the same as what is in the Deluxe 28SHO. I run a Deluxe 30 and it does fine. If they offer you a good deal on a deluxe 30, i'd consider it, if the 30 inches isn't an issue for you. I do love my Deluxe 28SHO though!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*since yesterday's news...*

it might be time to wait if you can until the new EFI machines are out.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd suggest not going with an EFI machine for a few more years, let them work the bugs out of em. A Deluxe 30 or Deluxe 28SHO is all you need. Honda's are good and some folks on here like Toro's too, for some reason. Just kidding, they appear to be decent machines given the Toro love we see around here. But I really don't think you can go wrong with an Ariens. I love the family feel I get from them when I call to order parts from them and they stand behind their products.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome!

My $.02:

A top level 24" or 26" model such as the 24 SHO, Hus ST324P, or Toro P-M HD26OXE

easier to store, 
easier to maneuver,
higher/highest power to width ratio,
knowing its the top level model in that size always feels good (no regrets)
+ an extra pass or two to enjoy it!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you're handy, you could always up-power your machine with a princess auto engine. But you are going to have to do your homework.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO vs. Ariens Deluxe 28*

Is it possible the difference between the two is just a different ratio of engine to impeller pulley? Since it seems like most of the manufacturers are taking measures to alleviate clogging of the chute. Maybe this is Ariens solution, faster impeller speed. For the price of a different pulley you could have an SHO and save some money.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

stromr said:


> Is it possible the difference between the two is just a different ratio of engine to impeller pulley? Since it seems like most of the manufacturers are taking measures to alleviate clogging of the chute. Maybe this is Ariens solution, faster impeller speed. For the price of a different pulley you could have an SHO and save some money.


its also a stronger engine.. whichkeeps that taller ratio spinning no matter what... idea


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

stromr said:


> Is it possible the difference between the two is just a different ratio of engine to impeller pulley? Since it seems like most of the manufacturers are taking measures to alleviate clogging of the chute. Maybe this is Ariens solution, faster impeller speed. For the price of a different pulley you could have an SHO and save some money.


The thing is you would have to know what belts are available, and what pulley you are thinking of using. Is it possible, yes, but like I said you'll have to do your homework.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have had a few late model Ariens including the Deluxe 28 which is a very well built machine. However I did sell mine because with the 254cc engine it is underpowered with a 28" auger. I have the Platinum 24 SHO with the 369cc engine, I am very happy with this machine, with the exception of the poorly designed gas cap. The new EFI machines look pretty cool, you have to determine if it is worth the extra $200-$300. Good luck on your search. I attached a vid I made on it.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

have you also peeked at large frame from say.. cub cadet.. columbia. i know.. i know.. MTD=bad on this site lol but they are absolute beasts! backed by a420cc (15-16hp and 19-21ft lbs) engines... they gobble it ALL


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Naah MTD not bad, just not as.. refined, reliable, and fun to use as the big 3. Ariens, Honda, Toro.


----------

